
Esther Dyson on the Attention Economy and the Quantification of Everything - weel
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2013/01/esther_dyson_on.html
======
kevin_morrill
I felt like this was actually a pretty poor interview; which is sad because
the idea is really intriguing. Usually Roberts gets a really great
conversation going, but Dyson seemed reluctant to go into detail on her
thoughts.

The original thought provoking essay is at
<http://www.well.com/user/mgoldh/natecnet.html>

Also some econtalk episodes that do more justice to the show
[https://refer.ly/the_best_of_econtalk/c/ee133f204e1c11e2b5ab...](https://refer.ly/the_best_of_econtalk/c/ee133f204e1c11e2b5ab22000a1db8fa)

